# Growling and Biting - Please Help if you can



## MrGLThompson (Aug 12, 2014)

Good Evening, My wife and I are desperately looking for help with our 2.5 year old male, castrated Vizsla. 

From the day we brought him home, he has been very well socialised, exercised and mentally stimulated. I must add, that he came from an exceptional breeder who we are still in regular contact with, and who has tried to help us out too.

Our boy has been a great part of our family, until recently. He has developed a tendency to growl, and try to bite a number of children who have visited our house. He has been brought up with young children, we have a boy of 6 and a girl of 4, who have always treated him kindly. 

He viciously tried to bite my niece last weekend, and this evening also our daughter. He has growled prior to biting, but very much instantaneously, rather than a warning. Fortunately, I've been able to prevent anything serious occurring, by pulling him away by his collar. 

We truly do not know why over the last 6 months or so he has developed this behaviour. He was castrated 3 months ago, but he was already showing these signs of aggression before, with children who have visited the house, and growling at our children. 

We really are looking for advice, as we feel a home visit from a behaviourist may be unhelpful, as ordinarily he is a perfect dog. Sociable, obedient and calm (for a Vizsla). And we can't really show how aggressive he can be without potentially putting a child in at risk. 

Please, please help!

Additionally, we are based in Surrey, Uk.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Has he ever been left unsupervised with a child, if only briefly? It's possible a kid accidentally hurt him or made him uncomfortable.

It could also be a thyroid issue, so I'd do a blood panel to rule out a medical cause. 

There really isn't too much we can offer in the way of advice over the internet. A behaviorist/trainer is the way to go as they can set up controlled training situations. In the meantime I'd keep him crated when other kids are around and put a muzzle/lead on him at other times. 

Take a look through this site. http://www.doggonesafe.com/Speak_Dog 
His growls aren't giving you much warning, but he's probably giving other signs.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If he had no aggression till two years old, I second getting his thyroid levels checked.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

If a veterinary check turns up nothing, my guess is that a child has hurt him (intentionally or not). Kids can be mean. It happens. I've seen a lot of dogs in my life that are afraid of children. If this is the case, yours has just decided to make preemptive strikes to protect himself. A behaviorist can really help! But also, make sure that all children who come in contact with him know the right way to treat a dog (although it may be too late for that). 

There is a link below to an earlier thread about teaching children how to interact with dogs:

p.s. I forgot to say "welcome to the forums" -- sorry you are joining us under such stressful circumstances. 

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,21897.msg151513.html#msg151513


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Kids just move, and act differently than adults. They move fast and some are just rambunctious and loud. It can put some dogs on edge, and kids don't see the signs that a dog is uncomfortable with what's going on.
It can lead to a growl, or bite that appears to come out of nowhere, but most of the time there are signs. It can be small like a dog licking his lips, squinting his eyes, or even turning his head away in avoidance.


----------

